# High Natural Killer Cells (NKC)



## michelle01

After a MC in March, my fertility doctor ran a series of blood tests and my NKC count came back at 29. He said the high end is 14, so you can imagine that mine being 29 I am in complete shock! :cry: They re-ran the test, and I am waiting for those results, but I don't understand how my number is so high, when I was able to concieve a healthy baby boy almost 3 year ago.

Has anyone else had to deal with this and went on to have a healthy baby? What treatment did you get? I am told I have to see a specialist and will need some sort of treatment along with IVF again. I just want my son to have a sibling!!


----------



## TallieBeau

I'm so sorry 4 ur loss huni. I didn't want 2 r&r bt I really dnt no anything about NKC... I really hope the 2nd results come bk ok. Like u've said u already have a beautiful little boy so I just pray everything will be ok 4 you and you gorgeous little man will get a brother or sister... Stay strong huni x x x x


----------



## michelle01

Thank you TallieBeau! I am so sorry for your losses too. :hugs:


----------



## hobbnob

michelle01 said:


> After a MC in March, my fertility doctor ran a series of blood tests and my NKC count came back at 29. He said the high end is 14, so you can imagine that mine being 29 I am in complete shock! :cry: They re-ran the test, and I am waiting for those results, but I don't understand how my number is so high, when I was able to concieve a healthy baby boy almost 3 year ago.
> 
> Has anyone else had to deal with this and went on to have a healthy baby? What treatment did you get? I am told I have to see a specialist and will need some sort of treatment along with IVF again. I just want my son to have a sibling!!

Hi Hon, I just looked this up and it sounds like scientists don't even fully understand this. I'm sure you have done some research, but here is the link I found. I would ask lots of questions to your doctor like how this actually effects a pregnancy and what the treatment would be, side effects of treatment. IT sounds controversial at this point. (more theory than anything). Ask questions make sure they explain everything to you.
https://www.hfea.gov.uk/fertility-treatment-options-reproductive-immunology.html#1


----------



## Amber3

The first thing you should do is get yourself a copy of the book: Is your body baby friendly 
By Dr. Alan E. Beer
Trust me, this is a must read for you. It is the most informative I have read about reproductive immunology and everything you need to know.

I am sure your NK cell count is high but you are really lucky that you have had the test done and have an answer now to why your SA happened. There are certainly things that can be done in such a case. I would recommend you to get on the yahoo forum called immunologysupport. A lot of the women there are specialists in everything concerning Reproductive immunology.

With high NK cells I guess you will need IVIG og Irntralipids for your next pregnancy.
A good information page is also Dr. Braverman's homepage:
https://www.preventmiscarriage.com/About-Us.aspx

I hope this helps
Amber


----------



## Little_Ratbag

hello ladies, I was diagnosed with this yesterday, so I am a little bit shocked too because we are in the same boat as you Michelle, we have conceived once already without a problem. 

Amber I am so thankful for your post, going to try and find this book on eBay right now!!!!!

I am thankful we have found this problem before we started IVF, now it can be medicated and give us every chance of concieving another miracle. to my understanding I will need steroids and also have to have a transfusion of a soy based formula which takes approx 6hours at the IVF clinic, other than that flying a little bit blind and doing all my own research. Good luck to you Michelle, we can travel on this journey together if you like?


----------



## michelle01

Little_Ratbag said:


> hello ladies, I was diagnosed with this yesterday, so I am a little bit shocked too because we are in the same boat as you Michelle, we have conceived once already without a problem.
> 
> Amber I am so thankful for your post, going to try and find this book on eBay right now!!!!!
> 
> I am thankful we have found this problem before we started IVF, now it can be medicated and give us every chance of concieving another miracle. to my understanding I will need steroids and also have to have a transfusion of a soy based formula which takes approx 6hours at the IVF clinic, other than that flying a little bit blind and doing all my own research. Good luck to you Michelle, we can travel on this journey together if you like?

Hi Amber - I am sorry you are dealing with this. My dr ran a second blood test for this and it came back normal. Did your dr run a second test for it? I wad also diagnosed with MTHFR which is a blood clotting disorder. I am taking blood thinners for that. I just had my transfer today :) only two of my seven embryos made it to day five today, so both were implanted. When do you start and what treatment are they doing for nkc?


----------



## Little_Ratbag

Hi Michelle, wow good luck for your little embies, so exciting!

I was diagnosed with this condition from a uterine biopsy via a laparoscopy Which i had in march this year. I spoke to my specialists receptionist 1st thing today and was picking up meds within the couple hours of seeing them. 

I am on daily injections of clexane, baby aspirin, progesterone pessaries and dexamethasone. I also have an infusion of intrepids on Wednesday morning, which will take a couple of hours.

Sounds pretty full on huh? I am glad my specialist is being aggressive though, gives me hope this bean will stick...


fingers crossed this is it!!


----------



## michelle01

Little_Ratbag said:


> Hi Michelle, wow good luck for your little embies, so exciting!
> 
> I was diagnosed with this condition from a uterine biopsy via a laparoscopy Which i had in march this year. I spoke to my specialists receptionist 1st thing today and was picking up meds within the couple hours of seeing them.
> 
> I am on daily injections of clexane, baby aspirin, progesterone pessaries and dexamethasone. I also have an infusion of intrepids on Wednesday morning, which will take a couple of hours.
> 
> Sounds pretty full on huh? I am glad my specialist is being aggressive though, gives me hope this bean will stick...
> 
> 
> fingers crossed this is it!!

Hi Little_Ratbag - Sounds like your specialist knows what they are doing and is able to treat it so you can get your BFP! I will keep my fingers crossed for you! The things we go through, but in the end, when holding that little one, it is/was all worth it :)


----------



## Little_Ratbag

Michelle, I completely didnt tell you Hun (obviously preoccupied), I got my bfp two days ago, so all these meds are to hold my pregnancy.... I still can't believe it!!

Does your sig say beta test isn't until the en of the month.... Damn, so long to wait. I have a good feeling about pebbles and bb. Any symptoms yet luv?


----------

